# write protect error on pen drive



## ravalon (Nov 1, 2008)

i recently borrowed a 8gb Transcend pen drive from a friend it was working fine ... then suddenly it says this drive is write protected ... remove write protection or replace disk ... i tried format utility n repair disk .. both say flash drive not found .... HELP!!


----------



## mrintech (Nov 1, 2008)

format it with command prompt *c:\format (pen drive drive address):*

If this also gives error than most probably the drive is gone. Also try this drive in some other PC if still it gives same error, the FAT32 of the drive is corrupted


----------



## desiibond (Nov 1, 2008)

ravalon said:


> i recently borrowed a 8gb Transcend pen drive from a friend it was working fine ... then suddenly it says this drive is write protected ... remove write protection or replace disk ... i tried format utility n repair disk .. both say flash drive not found .... HELP!!


Normally for pendrives, there will be a tiny notch kind of lock switch on the body. Look for it.

what is the model number of your pen drive.

YOu have to switch the notch to the other side to disable write protect.


----------



## hjpotter92 (Nov 1, 2008)

Most probaly you have a virus with the name "t.com" and similar ones. I too had it and used AVG with Avast and the problem was solved.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 1, 2008)

desiibond said:


> Normally for pendrives, there will be a tiny notch kind of lock switch on the body. Look for it.
> YOu have to switch the notch to the other side to disable write protect.


 
like we used 2 have in floppy disks...


----------



## desiibond (Nov 1, 2008)

^^ ejjactly


----------



## mrintech (Nov 1, 2008)

^^^ 

ejjactly


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 1, 2008)

@desiibond & mrintech : u both cud pronounce like this "egg-jack-lee"


----------



## suraj (Nov 1, 2008)

try to format in vista os loaded system ,or try it format in command prompt 
d:/format where d stand for pen disk drive.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 1, 2008)

ejjactly = 8 characters
egg-jack-lee = 12 characters.

I vote for ejjactly.


----------



## mrintech (Nov 1, 2008)

^^^


----------



## ravalon (Nov 17, 2008)

no there's no notch watsoever ... it is an 8GB Transcend

i use AVG 8.0 pro ... n its updated ... no effect!


----------



## mrintech (Nov 17, 2008)

Have you tried format via command prompt... if yes and nothing happens than it's gone


----------



## Tech.Masti (Nov 17, 2008)

Try with Avast / Antivir, in friends pc and if nothing helps then it may be dead


----------

